# Most Beautiful Black Woman?



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

There are some scorchers!

Tyra Banks
Beyonce
Janet Jackson
Ashanti
and Halle Berry to name a few.  Who is on your list?


----------



## Larva (Nov 14, 2003)

tyra banks
vivika fox
janet jackson
beoncy (sp)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> tyra banks
> vivika fox
> janet jackson
> beoncy (sp)



How did I forget Vivika?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

Tyra
Beyonce
Vanessa Williams-Fox
Halle Berry


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 15, 2003)

lil kim


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

In addition to the ladies already mentioned... Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2003)

Miss Janet Jackson because she gets freaky   She plays for both teams


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Miss Janet Jackson because she gets freaky   She plays for both teams


i hope not


----------



## LongBiker (Nov 20, 2003)

No one mentioned the William sisters of tennis fame.

No votes for either?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i hope not



Ummm ... if you hope she doesn't play for both teams, than I must let you down easy ........... _she does_ .... but that's a good thing.


----------



## Larva (Nov 20, 2003)

shit i forgot vanessa willams


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LongBiker *_
> No one mentioned the William sisters of tennis fame.
> 
> No votes for either?



Since they both probably outweigh me then no.


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2003)

beyonce beyonce
*kiss *kiss


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ummm ... if you hope she doesn't play for both teams, than I must let you down easy ........... _she does_ .... but that's a good thing.


how is that a good thing?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 24, 2003)

Of today's crop I'd have to say Serena.  I LOOOOOVE a woman with curves.   Remembering that I'm a tad older than the average poster here I'm gonna go back in time a bit and give a big vote for Pan Grier.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how is that a good thing?



if you're questioning then I guess it's not - it's not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 24, 2003)

Who's Pan Grier???


----------



## LongBiker (Nov 24, 2003)

Pam Grier was a black female actress in the 70's.

I think the last movie she was in was something called Jackie Brown.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 24, 2003)

aisha tyler is pretty hot IMO, if anyone has even heard of her. To be honest I am not really attracted to teh back girls generally. I don't know why. I like a big ass no doubt, but a big ass that is in good shape, not just a fat ass. Not that there is anything wrong with that, it just ain't for me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> if you're questioning then I guess it's not - it's not everybody's cup of tea.


are u saying that u wouldn't mind if ur wife played for the other team?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> aisha tyler is pretty hot IMO, if anyone has even heard of her. To be honest I am not really attracted to teh back girls generally. I don't know why. I like a big ass no doubt, but a big ass that is in good shape, not just a fat ass. Not that there is anything wrong with that, it just ain't for me.


i am gonna be old skool and say "Word!"


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

This is what I am talking about:
http://www.the411online.com/kimmtv01.jpg


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

i don't know any testosterone filled man that wouldn't want to hit that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2003)

I was going to say lil kim myself, for some reason she gets me going.  I also have to say Vivica and Vanessa.  Not a big Beyonce fan either, but I liked the other Destiny chick, the gospel one.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

btw Ashanti ain't that hot either


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> are u saying that u wouldn't mind if ur wife played for the other team?



nope, I do not mind that she does.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

wow ur wife digs chicks? interesting


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 24, 2003)

neferteri shepherd is prettttty hot !!! but yea, im not really into black girls


give me my souther abercrombie girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> wow ur wife digs chicks? interesting




ya it is that means the natural gets 3 somes


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

lucky him...i would hate to see my girl fuck another chick though..maybe that doesn't bother him


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

oh yeah I also want to throw Foxy Brown into the mix. She is damn fine!~
http://wywnh3.home.att.net/F/FoxyB/FoxyB2.jpg


----------



## gr81 (Nov 24, 2003)

I think that Foxy looks like too muchh of a hoe to sleep with man. Same with little Kim, although I would hit kim. I bet she is freaky as fuck. BUnch of little hoes though


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

who gives a fuck? ho or not...we are talking about the most beautiful black woman, not who is a skank and who isn't


----------



## gr81 (Nov 24, 2003)

no but I am saying that I think she LOOKS likie a hoe. don't you think? I like classier looking woman, ya feel me. I am not referring to their personal life at all. I am going off of looks. Its all good man, you don't have to take offense from it. I have very picky tastes with woman


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

wasn't trying to sound offensive bro...sorry about that.I can come across angry a lot of times when I don't mean to. Anyways, I am just going on looks, not personality.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 25, 2003)

Foxy, a skank?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> wow ur wife digs chicks? interesting



yes sir ...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> lucky him...i would hate to see my girl fuck another chick though..maybe that doesn't bother him



You're only the second male I've ever heard that from.  Like I said, to each their own.  I guess I'm alittle more freaky than most.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

i guess so..it's all good though..whatever makes ur day


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

Now *i know she isn't black*, but i just couldn't resist. This is Ms.Christina Lindley:
http://www.christinalindley.net/portfolio005.html


----------



## YoungDieseL (Nov 25, 2003)

Ashanti is uuuglay.

Halle Berry gets my pick. 

I think Rosario Dawson is hott 2.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok if you guys are gonna post a name of ladies that aren't so well known you need to post a pic too


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You're only the second male I've ever heard that from.  Like I said, to each their own.  I guess I'm alittle more freaky than most.



Make that three. I am not into the girl on girl thing. Am I?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok if you guys are gonna post a name of ladies that aren't so well known you need to post a pic too


I posted a pic didn't I?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

or a link anyway


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Make that three. I am not into the girl on girl thing. Am I?


Yeah and NT never drinks


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 26, 2003)

NEFERTERI SHEPHERD --- fine as hellll !!!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

good choice BB!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2003)

India, the actress of the matress (porn star)


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> good choice BB!




thanks,,, she is stunning !!

check out some pics on google of her !! ones im not allowed to post here



she has the gooods !! no doubt


----------

